# villaggio turistico



## Monviso

*villaggio turistico
*Existe otra traducción en español, además de "centro turístico"? Me parece demasiado general...
gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno.

¿Y "villagio turistico" no lo es? ¿Cual es el contexto?


----------



## Monviso

Es una feria dedicada al sector hotelero y turístico. 
 
In questa cornice si svolgerà inoltre il *21 novembre alle ore 14.00* una conferenza dal titolo “*Eco Villaggio: un progetto agri-turistico a impatto zero tra gli ulivi del Salento*”
 
Me han dicho que se puede decir también "club de vacaciones". Yo diría, para no cargar la frase "Eco Club..."


----------



## Neuromante

Pues "eco club" sería un a referencia a un club ecologista, así que no funciona

Villagio turistico no tiene una traducción precisa al español, es un concepto inventado por los italianos, que yo sepa.

Centro turístico no cuadra para nada en la idea del título, así que mucho menos Eco centro turístico.


Ni idea, la verdad. Sólo sé las razones para que no se puedan usar tus propuestas, pero no tengo ninguna que proponer a mi vez.


----------



## 0scar

_Eco Aldea: un proyecto agro-turístico..._


----------



## ursu-lab

Ahora se utiliza muchísimo a nivel internacional la palabra "resort" y no se suele traducir, que yo sepa.


----------



## Tomby

Secondo il mio dicionario bilingue, "vilaggio turistico" è _centro turístico_. Ma secondo il contesto (gli ulivi, ecc.) si può parlare, in Spagna, di _casas rurales_ e _turismo rural_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Purtroppo i dizionari o non sono aggiornati o non sono "controllati" e confrontati con l'uso reale e pratico della lingua.

I villaggi turistici sono resort, tipo Club Med per intenderci: spiagge  da sogno, centri benessere, piscine, attività ludiche organizzate con  animatori, discoteche, ecc. Di "rural", non hanno proprio niente...
In spagnolo si usa la parola "resort", come si può vedere nel sito della società più famosa della Spagna (e non solo, perché ha centri sparsi in tutto il mondo e soprattutto nei Caraibi).
Questo è un resort. E questo è un villaggio turistico. Cioè, *identici*.

Le "casas rurales" in italiano non sono "villaggi turistici", ma agriturismo. E sì, dalla descrizione di Monviso sembra che si parli di "agriturismo", cioè "turismo rural" in spagnolo.
Forse si potrebbe lasciare "Eco Aldea", perché dà l'idea di un *paesino/villaggio *di campagna/montagna.


*Eco Aldea: un proyecto de turismo rural .....*


----------



## honeyheart

A ver.  Se dijo que


ursu-lab said:


> Le "casas rurales" in italiano *non sono "villaggi turistici"*, ma agriturismo.


... sin embargo, la frase a traducir dice



Monviso said:


> “Eco *Villaggio*: un progetto *agri-turistico* a impatto zero tra gli ulivi del Salento”


... y si, como también se dijo



ursu-lab said:


> *I villaggi turistici sono resort*


... entonces, ¿por qué no poner *"Eco Resort"*?

La frase quedaría así: "Eco Resort: un proyecto agroturístico con cero impacto ambiental entre los olivos del Salento".


P.D.: Quiero ir.


----------



## 0scar

El tipo de Wikipedia hace la misma traducción que yo, que por otra parte es obvia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecoaldea


----------



## honeyheart

Pero Oscar, esa definición de Wikipedia se refiere a un lugar desarrollado para vivir en él, no es un complejo *turístico-comercial*, que es de lo que trata  este thread.


----------



## 0scar

A ver si entiendo: Hay algo que se llama _ecovillaggio_, en castellano _ecoaldea_,  y luego a alguien se le ocurre dar una conferencia sobre un proyecto agro-turístico cuyo nombre es_ Eco Villagio_ pero ese proyecto no se puede traducir al castellano  como proyecto _Eco Aldea_.
 ¿Es así?


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, así es.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il fatto è che *il testo non dice* "villaggio *turistico*", quindi non è un resort.


Usa la parola "villaggio" (e basta) nella sua accezione autentica, cioè di *piccolo paese*, di piccola comunità, quindi di "*aldea*".

Non è tanto il fatto di viverci o di andarci in vacanza, qui si parla di  verde, natura e paesaggio e magari addirittura lavoro nelle stalle, nei campi, ecc., quindi non è un resort (piscina, discoteca,  animatori/trici, centri benessere d'estetica, ecc.).
L'agriturismo è esattamente l'*opposto* del villaggio turistico/resort.

In Argentina non so, ma in Spagna l'agriturismo (*parola italiana*) si chiama "*turismo rural*". La parola "agroturismo" (e relativi aggettivi) in Spagna non si usa per niente e non credo nemmeno che esista, visto che non è inserita nel dizionario spagnolo.

Eco Aldea (o Eco-aldea o ecoaldea) : un proyecto agroturistico  de *turismo rural*


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Sí, así es.



Me encanta...




A ver gente:
Están intentando traducir un concepto inventado para vender un producto y que se está usando en la conferencia para vender *ese mismo producto*; es decir: Que no existe fuera de si mismo. Que además, en origen, hace referencia a un concepto, a una idea, que no existe en español sino dentro del italiano, el "villagio", y que es muy reciente (¿15 años, 20?)


¿Y pretenden encontrar la "traducción"?




Óscar:
Ecovillagio, parte de una palabra, "villagio turistico" que no tiene absolutamente NADA que ver con "villagio" Un "villagio turistico" tiene de "villagio" lo que yo de pingüino. Es lo mismo que si me dices que la traducción de "paraguas" es "fermacque" Diccionariamente correcta, pero no, por algún extraño motivo no es la traducción.


Y el otro día tuve que corregir la Wikipedia. Es tan de fiar como Google.


----------

